# Nimbochromis livingstonii killing all newcomers



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

So I've had this guy in a 45 gallon tank with 5 other fish for about 6 months now, which is how long the tank has been set up. The initial setup has been him, a yellow lab, daffodil brichardi, Neolamprologus tretocephalus and a catfish. The catfish I'm not so sure what kind it is but I think I remember the tank at the store saying Leopard Spotted catfish, which is probably a made up name.

I've been reading on here a while and saw that most people will say that as the fish mature, they will behave differently. Which is what I think is going on with this guy. I actualy added the tretocephalus about 2 months ago and he was half the size of my livinstonii and while he did get chased, it only lasted a couple of days before it stopped. I also had a Jewel in there for about a month but that started to get out of hand, with the Jewel having the upper hand. I ended up taking him back to the store.

So two weeks ago I got a Peacock, which lasted about 2 hours and then yesterday I grabbed a Zebra, which lasted about 6 hours. I think it's becoming very clear that the livingstonnii is only happy with the current tank setup but I was hoping I might get a few suggestions for wanting to add atleast one more fish to the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The bottom line is that this is a fish that gets too large and aggressive for your aquarium. Time to swap it out.


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you implying that he will kill all of my fish?

I actually took that into consideration but the behavior between all of them together is pretty funny and at the same time, odd. The brichardi has a section of the tank all to himself and while he does get along with the other fish when swimming around, no one can really enter this section of the tank when he is sitting there, including the livingstonii. Another thing that I find interesting is the fact that my lab is actually the agressor when it comes to who chases who between him and the livingstonii. It's more playful then anything but I've never seen the livingstonii initiate it. Then of course there are both the catfish and tret but he doesn't bother them at all anymore.

I'm just wondering if all of them have gotten so used to eachother that while under normal circumstances this might not be a good setup, it is in this tank. I do realize that this fish is going to get very big though and that one day I'll have to consider either getting rid of him or getting a larger tank.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

That one day is comming sooner than you think. The livingstonii is a fairly fast growing LARGE fish. He should not be in a 45 gallon tank even by himself.

My suggestions are:

1. Swap the livingstonii for a smaller species
or
2. Get a larger tank, get it setup and cycled, add the fish you want to house with him then add the fish from the 45 gallon last, that way he is introduced to a new home that already contains other species rather than him deciding its HIS tank and killing new comers.

Either way the Livingstonii will not work in a 45 gallon tank. I would say a 75 would be the bare minimum.


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't want to admit it but it seems pretty clear that I was going to be getting rid of this guy at some point. I live in an apartment that definitely doesn't allow for anything bigger then the tank that I already have. Which is a shame because it is a beautiful fish that I don't want to be getting rid of but at the same time it is best for all of the fish that I swap him out, before it is too late.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

